# Areally we getting close



## Tammyoviatt (Jan 9, 2017)

I rescued this mare in October. Her hooves were over a foot long. And she had burrs everywhere. Took her to the vet to get a check up and wormer to discover she is pregnant no idea of a due date. Wehave had a lot of snow so I have set up a temporary night bed with a camera close to the house so I can monitor her. She is making a small bag she is only 2 coming three. I have had big horses my whole life and never worried about foaling to much this is different. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Jan 9, 2017)

I will post pictures as soon as I can figure out how to.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum,

When you can, could you post some pics from down at her level. One from directly standing behind her , from down at her level so we can see how the foal is currently riding

If she is starting to produce an udder then that usually means 4-6 weeks from foaling. Being mares though, they do like to drive you crazy, guessing






Its a little hard to tell from the above pic.

Good on you for rescuing her and ask away any questions you like, everyones really friendly here





Ryan


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Jan 9, 2017)

Here are some pics that were buy the camera monitor. I will get some other ones. She isn't very comfortable with me checking her bag. I will try and get a pic. No promises. Lol


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry for the mess this is me trying to figure out how to post and do a forum first time


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 9, 2017)

Thats ok , If you go to the main page of the forum , you will notice "Practice board" theres some info on how to post Pics ect in that section that should be helpful.


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Jan 10, 2017)

Here is the link to the camera that she is under. The app is zmodo the number is 4356099335 password jigor1669

Ifanyone has a moment to see what they think. She has been laying down a lot today and last night. I usually take her out during the day but our weather is horrible


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 10, 2017)

Its really hard to tell from the camera angle , are you able to get a pic on your phone and upload it ? One from directly behind her and down at her level.

If you flick through some of the other threads, you will get an idea of the angle im talking about. It will give us an indication of how the foal is currently riding.

As she gets closer to foaling she will be increasingly uncomfortable as there is less room for the foal to move.

If you bob down behind her you should see her bell sticking out on both sides, as she nears closer to foaling he sides will disapear and the bottom of her stomach will drop.


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Jan 10, 2017)

Pics I hope will work better


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 10, 2017)

She doesnt look overly big for a mare that is close to foaling , BUT, seeing that she is a maiden mare thats only pushing 3yo, She maybe carrying the foal quite high. Her winter coat makes it quite hard to tell.

The vulva Pic will be a good reference point. In a few days take the same pic and see if you notice any changes to it. As she nears foaling it will elongate.

Did your vet give you any indication as to when she maybe due ?

Sorry I cant be of more help at this stage , Hopefully others will log on soon that can add to my comments


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Jan 10, 2017)

Pics I hope will work better


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Jan 10, 2017)

Pics I hope will work better


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 16, 2017)

How is she coming along ?


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 17, 2017)

These last photos are a good start, If you'll take some each week and look at them (and share them here if you will) you'll see things you may not notice in seeing her day to day. Will she allow you to feel her belly? Have you noticed or felt any movement yet?


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 17, 2017)

P.S. Is your cam available for public viewing?


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Jan 19, 2017)

She is doing good. The baby moves a lot when she lays down. She is starting to bag up she isn't fond of me touching her bag and belly but I do. I need to shave some winter hair off by her bag. That should prove entertaining I will post new pics tomorrow. The camera is zmodo. The log in number is 4356099335. The password is jigor1669 you have to download the zmodo app


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 22, 2017)

How is she doing, any increase in her bag?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 23, 2017)

Its great that you can feel movement. Mares will become cranky towards the end of a pregnancy, especially when your constantly looking for changes and also the fact that there is less room for the foal to move around.

Keep us posted on her progress


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Jan 24, 2017)

Here is a picture from the camera. She is getting a good sized bag. I can see a big difference in her belly in the past few weeks. Haven't been able to check her out very much


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 24, 2017)

Shes a pretty mare , looks very similar to one of mine





Its great that your seeing changes with the shape of her belly. A few good rolls will help to line baby up for delivery.

Best wishes for a safe foaling


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Feb 17, 2017)

Here are recent pics. I'm pretty sure I jumped the gun on her due date. But not having any idea I would rather be safe. She has a pretty good bag no milk leaking yet


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi are you seeing a bag from behind yet?


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes not big from behind but some. We're she is so little and young. And first foal I just didn't know if they bag as much


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 20, 2017)

In my experience, I've not had maidens follow a pattern. Each mare is different there's no set textbook answer when it comes to bagging, I've had maidens bag up and drip milk early and I've had experienced broodmares foal with no bag or any outward sign of imminent foaling at all. It would be nice if we always had absolute steps we could rely on, but the best we can do is closely monitor each mare so we can keep a journal of what is normal for her...of course then sooner or later she'll do something completely opposite LOL.

Is her udder soft and squishy and getting larger or is her udder firm feeling and warm?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 20, 2017)

She looks great and glad you are seeing some sunshine






I think its a good thing that not all mares express fluid before foaling. Those first few feeds that a foal gets from mum has all the "Good stuff" that a foal needs when first born.

They (Preg mares) sure like to keep their owners guessing


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Mar 3, 2017)

Here is a picture of her bag tonight I have to hold my phone under her and snap the pic. She is so close to theach ground to see under?? Ant thoughts welcome


----------



## Mona (Mar 4, 2017)

Judging solely on this one photo, I would say the mare is a fair ways off yet. The bag needs to fill considerably on both side, and closer to when she's ready, the nipples will be pointing more outwards and will be more "spread out" in appearance. You can also lift the tail and kneel down behind to get pics from the rear. As she gets closer, you'll see the bag growing in size, getting fuller, firmer and hanging lower.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi I agree with Monas reply. Tammy, instead of trying to take a photo from underneath your mare, can you pull her tail to the side and take one from behind?


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Mar 11, 2017)

I took these last night any magical insight

I think I really jumped the gun on her due date but, I guess better safe than sorry


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 11, 2017)

Always better to be safe yes



I'm not seeing any bag, and no noticeable difference in her vulva. How far along do you think she could be? I know you said you got her and she was vet checked in Oct so that's 5-6 months along..what kind of preg, test did the Vet use?


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Mar 12, 2017)

He did an ultra sou d we could see the foal I have no idea how far along she is. He predicted Feb or Mar I just don't want her to be out to pasture so I bring her in at night I guess we will just keep up the surveillance and see what happens


----------



## Miniv (Mar 12, 2017)

Even though she's a maiden mare, I'd continue checking her bag and also her hind end....Her vulva will eventually elongate and her butt muscles will start relaxing.

I call it a "jello butt".



She may not drop her milk until the very end, but some maidens can surprise you. It's also good for her to get used to you touching her there.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 13, 2017)

OK, that kind of gives us a timeline. If he predicted her to foal around Feb or March then he felt he was looking at a 5 to 6 month old fetus in Oct.. *↑↑ *I agree with what's posted above. If your Vet was right she could foal at any time now. It's a very exciting but scary and stressful time for you I know. Good luck!!! I hope to see a beautiful healthy foal for you.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 13, 2017)

Likewise , Hope everything goes well for you, regular checks are the key and Your doing great by bringing her in at night





Wishing you a safe foaling


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Mar 14, 2017)

Her bag is know between her back legs and she seems to have slowed down in her movement so hopefully soon. I was wondering if anyone knows the risks of a line breed. I am pretty sure that the dad to this foal is also the mares dad. I can't get a positive from the lady I rescued them from. I know it is a common practice in some of the horse world just wasn't sure in the mini world


----------



## Miniv (Mar 14, 2017)

Line breeding in minis is done but it's not a common practice. My main concerns with it are conformation problems being passed on as well as the dwarf gene. All you can do is wait and see what she gives you..... The foal may turn out to be absolutely amazing!

Regarding the bag, if she's dropping her "milk", try massaging the bag and gently squeezing her teat(s) for some liquid. When it comes out sticky like honey, it means she's very very close.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 15, 2017)

One thing Ill add is that when she is locked up at night you will notice her udder will be alot fuller when you first see her in the morning to let her out. You will probably notice that when you go to bring her in at night , it will have decreased a little.

When you see that its staying the same throughout the day , you know your getting close


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2017)

How is she coming along ?


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Mar 23, 2017)

She is doing good little changes bag is getting fuller between the back legs. She lays a lot hopefully soon


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2017)

Sounds like all is going really well.

Wishing you a safe foaling , I know it feels like it will never happen , but it will and will be totally worth it


----------



## Squeaks (Mar 26, 2017)

We went through this with our mare. We bought her supposedly bred, bloodwork said no, but she was clearly pregnant and an ultrasound later confirmed it. She wasn't a maiden mare (two foals that we know of and red bagged her last one), but she went well beyond her due date. Never waxed up and even had the yellowish "milk" to the day before she foaled. We stalled her a couple of weeks before she foaled Remi. Mares don't like playing by the rules 

Keep us posted


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Apr 2, 2017)

She spent most of yesterday rolling. I haven't noticed her sides slim down. She has waxed


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 2, 2017)

OOOOOOOOOOO - happy foaling!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 3, 2017)

Best wishes for a safe foaling


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Apr 7, 2017)

Well our baby arrived on the 5th. The new mom would never accept her she actually tried to kill her numerous times. The vet came out we sedated the mare in hopes she would accept the baby still no. I milked her for the first 24 hours and fed her we received a miracle yesterday a mommy who lost her baby two hours earlier the lady who owns the mare was so kind she brought her over and the mare immediately accepted the baby. All is going fantastic. I think my mare was just to young and as a rescue she had had a very hard life happy days here sleep is finally in my future


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 7, 2017)

So happy for you that things worked out! Isn't it amazing sometimes how prayers are answered? You were in the right place at just the right time for your sweet foal to receive a new mommy, and that heartbroken mommy now has a foal after all...brings tears to my eyes. Just PRECIOUS!!!! Big congrats on a Gorgeous foal!!! boy or girl? or did I miss you saying.


----------



## PintoPalLover (Apr 7, 2017)

Adorable foal Tammyoviatt



So glad everything is turning out OK for you !


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 10, 2017)

So happy for you that everything has worked out , foal is adorable and thanks for letting us be apart of it





You really should be commended for your quick thinking in milking mum





Congratulations


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 11, 2017)

He is now 6 days old, how is he doing? New mom still doing a great job with him? That was so awesome how she "arrived" in time.

Hope you are now caught up on your sleep!


----------

